# Greenskins Classic



## Chris_Bauer (Sep 21, 2004)

I just don't like the idea of haveing to go out and shoot your limit. I hunt for the comradery and enjoyment, not to shoot as much as possible. It's great that it raises money for delta waterfowl but why have it concentrate on the opening weekend of hunting. I would much rather have a banquet like Ducks Unlimited AFTER the season, which would raise just as much money if not more.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh boy........................................... :roll: By the way Delta backs this tourney 100%!!!!! So there is no stopping it. Lastyear we raised $1000 for delta in one night! And the banquet, i drove all the way out to Bismark this past summer to go to it. And i will say it sure is alot better then DU!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

What a Great 1st Post.. :lost:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well **** dawggg why don't you go, enter the get together (cause that is what it is) and shoot one duck! No body is forced to shoot a limit. That way Delta will make out and you will feel great because there is a whole lot of comradery and enjoyment there. Here is a first for me--plain and simple your an ignoranus!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This was hashed out long and needlessly already...we don't need to start all over again.Some people like it,some don't...don't participate if you don't like it.

Send in your $25 anyway as a contiribution.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Chris_Bauer said:


> I just don't like the idea of haveing to go out and shoot your limit. I hunt for the comradery and enjoyment, not to shoot as much as possible. It's great that it raises money for delta waterfowl but why have it concentrate on the opening weekend of hunting. I would much rather have a banquet like Ducks Unlimited AFTER the season, which would raise just as much money if not more.


 :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame:

see this for what it really is guys, just another flame thread.

Please everyone just ignore this and it will go away!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Chris what motivated you to make your first post on this topic. I should have warned you that you were going to get eaten up for that post. Oh well, I will let you know how much fun we have out in Lakota this weekend. Just make sure Josh doesn't run over your shotgun this weekend. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes it will be a great time!!!! I cant wait to pound those mallards in the fields!!!!!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Just be sure not to venture close to any sheep GB3......


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

First time posters really know how to make an impression....Chris Bauer, and now equinox........really guys come on!!!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Maverick said:


> First time posters really know how to make an impression....Chris Bauer, and now equinox........really guys come on!!!


How does that pertain to me?!?! 46 posts baldy.......


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Ok Mav. I have to admit that was kind of funny. Chris feel free to organize a banquet at the end of the year and let us know where it's at. I love people that tell others how they should do things, well then put your money where your mouth is and do it. Oh by the way membership cost is only $10.00.

Goosebuster, Mav, Jed, and all you other lucky guys have a great time and a safe weekend. I can't believe Chris and I have to miss the Greenskins for a wedding in Colorado. This will be the first opener I have missed since I've been able to hunt, but what can a person do when the cousin's came up here for our weddings. Anyway do me a favor and think of Big Brother Huey when you drop that first drake and I want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If you were not so blind Fatso....you would have seen that I said "and now equinox" not implying it was your first post but implying you were starting on this thread as well....but you already knew that!!!Didn't you!!!!Go walk it off.....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm bald too, but that was funny!!!!! :rollin: :rollin: :bop:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Let the personal attacks begin.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok Mav, I apologize, no disrespect intended. But seriously, what the hell was that comment all about? It was a joke, and this thread was started by someone who doesnt seem to care much about the greenskins tournament, so what does that have to do with me? :fiddle:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Are you talking in third person now?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe I took it the wrong way but I read it as you getting on GB3's case.....and anyone who knows Tyler, knows he likes goats not sheep!
Just sick of this topic getting scrutinized.......
Mav.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Tyler can **** all the sheep he wants, god knows it's the only thing he'll ever get!!! :lol:

Anyways, if it's not too much to ask, doesn't Delta work outta the Canadian Provinces?? Why would that concern you guys when you have such "great" hunting in NoDak?? Migration birds tickle your fancy???!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: Hahahahahhaaaaaa!!! 8) Nowit should get interesting!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
now thats a comeback.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yah it has alot to do with Canada...1 providence and a small area in P.E.
It is made up of Chapters.....think about it.......and it's goats not sheep!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

mark did you delete that post. that was pretty good.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I think he did. I saw it


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love getting the ball rolling!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yah it has alot to do with Canada...1 providence and a small area in P.E. 
It is made up of Chapters.....think about it.......and it's goats not sheep!!!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

yeah that one was a little over the line, no need to get that personal, just for jokes. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Ah Christ, Sorry for not being familiar with Delta. Forgive me already, will ya. If that's the territory they run, looks like I MAY have to send away my $30, but that's a 1/2 hour of my pay!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that was one of the best posts yet.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I do what i can for the kids Ryan.......... :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sigh...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

Personal attacks won't be tolerated guys, and you know it.

Last warning.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> Don't sweat the petty stuff, pet the sweaty stuff!!!!!!!


 :rollin:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

It is going to be a shoot out. Last year was a blast, can't imagine what this year will bring. Yep, don't have to work this weekend, just bring it.

Why all the animosity. The birds will die either way. Tourney or no tourney. There are no cash prises, so what gives. I look at it like a fishing tournament. A bunch of guys embarking on a challenge at something they so truely love and enjoy. If you don't want to be part, you will not ruin the fun for the rest of us. Believe me!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't wait to hunt in the greenskins this weekend. I've heard a lot about it. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

wish i was a resident.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

As my next question came to mind, NR's are not permitted???


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Blame the state! sorry


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

with all the presure you guys get during the season, they should have it residents only for the first week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> As my next question came to mind, NR's are not permitted???


As stated before, the intention isn't to keep NR out...it's just the only time I can get enough hotel rooms for the event. Impossible to get A room in October as is up there.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

HEY GB3, where you at buddy??? lots of stuff going on in this thread!! :bop: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

GB3 doesnt like to put other people down or say anything to hurt people's feelings, thus you won't see him take part in any thread that does so. :lol:


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Man There are some folks on here that just don't get it! I am a non resident and hunted last year in nodak. The Skins sound like a lot of fun and who cares if you were doin it when nr's couldn't come. I can see the resident side of things cause there are some freakin idiots out there that think they can just go to nodak and smokem. Enough of this cause it is going to lead to another thread.........LONG LIVE THE SKINS!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear the results!! :sniper:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

GooseBuster4 said:


> GB3 doesnt like to put other people down or say anything to hurt people's feelings, thus you won't see him take part in any thread that does so. :lol:


 :rollin:


----------



## Chris_Bauer (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been waiting for someone to give a reason why this tournament is such a good thing but noone has posted a very good reason yet. I'm sure that it does raise money but a banquet raises much more with raffles and auctions. And for someone saying that this doesn't encourage everyone to shoot their limit, well if it actually doesn't then why is there a scoring system?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris B.....get Real! Do actually think that all the guys that are in Greenskins wouldn't shoot there limits if there wasn't a tournament. Some of these guys are young but I'd have to say they are some of the finest young men around and for sure they ARE some of the best waterfowlers in not only ND but the whole nation. Anyone of them could guide for a living and do very well. The drakes will be targeted....very few if any hens will be taken....and they'll raise $1000.00 for Delta. What is wrong with that?

And it's FUN....there's your reason.

If you want to go after something, maybe the next time you see the Ducks Unlimited guys shoot 40 pintails down in Mexico in one morning) you could let us know if that's a good or bad idea.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

wow Chris, within the same track of thinking, you've yet to provide a compelling reason why the get together needs to be justified to you. So I hope if you go hunting this weekend you shoot a half a limit of suzies and unload you're gun since you've done your civic duty while flock after flock land in your lap.

Best of luck, I will be having fun this weekend with a bunch of people with whom I share a common interest...bridesmaids.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

It's getting a little more civil in this thread, let's keep it that way.

Like Chris said, watch the personal attacks. You can make a fine point in a civil, intelligent way.

Remember, when you post you can't see sarcasm or see if someone is being funny or they're actually upset. Just keep that in mind before we jump all over someone! (even though it's probably justifiable, just do it somewhere other than the forum) Seems obvious but sometimes we forget!

Have fun with this thing!

Goosepride


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

smalls said:


> Best of luck, I will be having fun this weekend with a bunch of people with whom I share a common interest...bridesmaids.


 :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

HELLS YA SMALLS........... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, please don't forget to TOAST ME AND MY PAIN TONIGHT as I'll be up in the mountains wishing I was on the prairie. Heck, I'll even take a moment of silence......or better yet, a round of Wu-Wu's on me!!!

WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I think GG will setup a prize for anyone who gets a bridesmaid in their bag of mallards.  :lol:

Have a great weekend guys. I'll get out on Monday or Tuesday for my opener with some of my buddies back home.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Like I said before!!!!!!Chris P-


> I've been waiting for someone to give a reason why this tournament is such a good thing but noone has posted a very good reason yet. I'm sure that it does raise money but a banquet raises much more with raffles and auctions. And for someone saying that this doesn't encourage everyone to shoot their limit, well if it actually doesn't then why is there a scoring system?


*You *take the *time* to set one up and we will more thanlikely support it!!!!
*But I bet you won't do anything at all*...I will be waiting to hear when it is. But I will bet $25 you don't even donate $25 to support Delta, and if you cannot see what good we are doing then you ar worse off then us who are actaully donating time and $, while you sit behind your computer typing your 3rd post!!! 
PATHETIC :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Chatize yourself for not doing anything. We are donating $to keep up the resource you use!!!


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, I've done the D.U. thing and love the *(@#& out of it! But Delta is new to me. Any info about it online?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good Luck all you sob,duck, honker huntin wild men, have a great time. Hope everything goes the way you want it to. 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

tyler you boys going to repeat.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

The WU-WU what a great shot it is. Too bad that was the best shooting that I did this weekend. To say I struggled would have been an understatement. Even though we didn't pile up the birds I had a lot of fun this weekend. Too bad we couldn't stick around for the festivities on Sat. night.

This would have to rank up there with the best weekends of hunting that I have had. Thanks Chris for setting it up. I met a lot of cool people, got to put some faces to names and even shot a few ducks and geese. Win4win shot his first wood duck, a nice drake that tried to land on my blind and a beautiful drake pintail that was only missing a sprig.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Pinny that's missing it's sprig, is it even worth shooting??!! :lol: Nah, always good to put out a little friendly comp. while shooting ducks, and raising money for a fund that's for raising ducks!!! :lol: :eyeroll:

"Remember, more habitat on the ground means more birds in the air!!!" How about we blast everything we can and see what the ducks are at in 5-10 years. That's what most of you guys do.. All we need is a major crash, maybe that'll open Delta's eyes...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I cut my waterfowling teeth on the east coast. What is your point?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why would we want to hunt out east #1 :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

HMMM my post seems to be gone?


----------

